# Some pics of the one blizzard we got last year.



## Silverado8.1 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hello everyone, here is some pics of my truck last year.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks as though you will have to update this thread with "pix from this years blizzard" hitting you guys tomorrow, into friday...


----------

